# The Cha-Cha-Cha Chihuahua Song!



## Kaila

*LYRICS:*

Cha-cha-cha! (x2)

I'm a cha-cha-cha Chihuahua,
I'm the smallest dog in town
I never have to walk
Because they carry me around

When I am a puppy,
I'm no bigger than a cup
And I get no bigger
Even when I am grown up!

Cha-cha-cha!

I'm a cha-cha-cha Chihuahua,
Everybody thinks I'm cute
I can fit into a handbag,
Or the pocket of a suit

I think I'm getting sleepy,
It's siesta time, you know!
I'm a cha-cha-cha Chihuahua
And I come from Mexico!

Cha-cha-cha!

I'm a cha-cha-cha Chihuahua
And I'm not afraid to fight!
I bit a Great Dane one time
But he did not feel the bite

You think just because I'm tiny,
So tough I am not
Peppers they are tiny,
But, señor, they're pretty hot!

Cha-cha-cha!

I'm a cha-cha-cha Chihuahua
And I watch your house for you
Maybe I can't catch a burglar
But I'll catch a mouse or two!

I think I'm getting sleepy
It's siesta time, you know..
I'm a cha-cha-cha Chihuahua
And I come from Mexico!

--------------

I just thought I'd post this for anyone who hasn't heard it before.  I used to listen to this song non-stop around the time when I got Teddy.


----------



## 2Cheese

Addy's breeder posted that link on her FB page a while back. Very cute!!!


----------



## CarrieAndCalista

hahah, so cool, I listen to that all the time with Calista.. the problem is it gets stuck in my head and I go around humming it non-stop. lol


----------



## jan896

OMG...that is the cutest thing ever.........!!


----------



## pam6400

Such a cute little song!


----------



## mrsb

Aww so cute, I will be singing that all day! xxx


----------



## tulula's mum

very cute, my daughter will be singing it all day now


----------



## vicsta55

This song is adorable. I am going to memorize it and sing it to the girls! Thanx so much!


----------



## *Princess*

Haha I always smile when I hear this x


----------



## Scarlet Web

The song is so adorable


----------



## BigJim

Welcome Scarlet, glad to have you with us. That is a cute little song, thanks for reminding us.


----------



## CabbageCove

I've never heard this before and now it's stuck in my head already! It's even catchier than the other Chihuahua song! 😆


----------



## KoumJorge

I've always called my baby a Chi Chi because i thought it was cute, but I shall now only call her a cha-cha-cha chihuahua


----------



## CabbageCove

My chi loves this song! I ve only got to put it on the TV and she's glued to it from start to finish. She's absolutely captivated by it! Must admit it's permanently stuck in my mind now too😝.


----------



## Ms.Cutie

I‘m totally in love with the song! I’ve found a similar, but less popular one, at least I haven’t heard it so much before. It also has a catchy dance and a cute video!
I always do a little dance when I hear it)


----------



## CabbageCove

That's from Beverly Hills Chihuahua and yes it's just as much of an earworm and every bit as catchy!


----------

